# I´d ride the manager and the clerks like the Cheltenham winners...



## Rarjilof

Hola, una frasecilla más que agradecería que me dierais alguna idea. Entiendo lo que dice, el problema es que no sé muy bien como expresarlo en castellano. El contexto es que una mujer ha ido al banco a pedir la extensión de un préstamo y se lo han negado. Y cuando se lo está contando al marido, le dice esa frase. 
La frase completa es: I´ve got a meeting with the bank. And if I thought it would help our situation, I´d ride the manager and the clerks like the Cheltenham winners...


He tenido una reunión con el banco. Y si creyera que ayudaría a nuestra situación, ¿daría de latigazos al director y a los empleados hasta que sangraran...???? Es una idea, pero agradecería alguna más.


----------



## Bevj

Me acostaría con el director...
Follaria al director y los cajeros con todas mis fuerzas...


----------



## Rarjilof

Ah, mira, mira, no lo había entendido yo como es debido. 😂😂😂 
Muchas gracias, Bevj.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rarjilof said:


> ¿daría de latigazos al director y a los empleados hasta que sangraran...????


That's a stretch.  To_ ride someone _means to criticize them harshly and frequently. But *criticaría al/a la director/a/ gerente y los/las empleados/as como los/las ganadores de Cheltenham *doesn't make sense.  You may have to use a literal translation:  _montaría al/a la director_/a... and leave it up to the imagination of the reader to interpret the phrase.  It certainly sounds like getting up to something harsh


----------



## Rarjilof

Ahora estoy confundida, porque pueden ser las dos cosas, tirárselos al director y a los cajeros, o apretarles las clavijas, hasta que hagan lo que ella quiere. Uff, qué dilema.


----------



## Bevj

To ride in BrE means to screw, not to criticize.
She is willing to sleep with the director to get the loan.


----------



## Rarjilof

Ok, Bevj, follar entonces, porque todo es muy British.

Thank you.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Puedes darnos un poco más de contexto.  ¿Está enojada ella?  ¿Hizo algo mal el banco a ella?


Bevj said:


> To ride in BrE means to screw, not to criticize.


It's used here with the meaning I mentioned above, although_ to ride someone _may also mean to have sexual intercourse with them in AmEn, and certainly the horseracing analogy is suggestive of this.  It depends on the context.  I think we need further information


Rarjilof said:


> Ok, Bevj, follar entonces, porque todo es muy British.
> 
> Thank you.


Okay.  Good luck, then


----------



## Masood

Agree with Bevj.
There's a play on words with _ride_, because Cheltenham is a famous horse racing course in the UK.


----------



## Rarjilof

Yes, Masood, but the play of words is lost in traslation. 😄

Thank you.


----------



## Ferrol

“Montar” in Spanish  may also mean screw. It is mainly used for animals ,  but also for a woman who is on top of her sexual partner,  so she can ride him
Del DLE de la rae : montar (8)


tr. Dicho de un macho: Cubrir a lahembra.


----------



## Rarjilof

Um, lo dices para hacer el juego de palabras. Lo que pasa es que quedaría un tanto equívoco, ¿no? 
¿Los montaría como si fueran caballos de carreras? No me parece que quede muy claro, prefiero prescindir del juego de palabras y que esté claro lo que dice. 
Gracias por la idea, de todos modos, puede servir para otra ocasión.


----------



## Ballenero

Sería chocante que ella le dijera al marido que haría eso (practicar sexo) por un dinero prestado, además hacerlo con el gerente sería suficiente.

Yo me decanto por esto:
*ride [sb]⇒*_vtr_


(carry)llevar a _vtr + prep_  (_AmS_)llevar a babuchas _loc verb_


Es decir, que les llevaría montados a caballito.


----------



## Bevj

No, lo siento Ballenero pero en mi opinión no hay duda ninguna.
La mujer dice que haría cualquier cosa para conseguir el dinero, incluido acostarse con el director.
Claro, el texto no dice que lo hizo.


----------



## Ballenero

Pues en el diccionario no pone eso.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Reina de la Aldea said:


> You may have to use a literal translation: _montaría al.._





Bevj said:


> To ride in BrE means to screw...


Hmmm...that is only one semantic sense in both British and American English. The verb "ride" in the instant sense generally means "to (incessantly) nag" (= _regañar_), or "to worry"/"to harrass" (= _inquietar/preocupar_), no?

P.S.  Apparently, archaic man's relationship with his recalcitrant horse typified this type of relationship, for "ride" is what one does with a horse, and "nag" is primarily a noun describing an old female horse...


----------



## Bevj

Slang for sex
-I rode Sarah all night last night
(Urban Dictionary)

malsonante Have sex with.
RIDE | Meaning & Definition for UK English | Lexico.com


to be "on top" during sex.


> That girl was riding me last night


What does ride mean? ride Definition. Meaning of ride. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


----------



## Ferrol

Bevj said:


> Slang for sex
> -I rode Sarah all night last night
> (Urban Dictionary)
> 
> malsonante Have sex with.
> RIDE | Meaning & Definition for UK English | Lexico.com
> 
> 
> to be "on top" during sex.
> 
> What does ride mean? ride Definition. Meaning of ride. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


👍


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Bevj said:


> Slang for sex
> -I rode Sarah all night last night
> (Urban Dictionary)
> 
> malsonante Have sex with.
> RIDE | Meaning & Definition for UK English | Lexico.com
> 
> 
> to be "on top" during sex.
> 
> What does ride mean? ride Definition. Meaning of ride. OnlineSlangDictionary.com


Yes, these are, indeed, valid, though rather jargonistic senses of "to ride", but I don't think the fellow in the sample sentence means to express that he will fornicate with the bank employees as a remedy for his adverse situation. Rather, I think the sense which I have noted is more likely. See sense ten of the verbal definitions below:
ride - Wiktionary

P.S.  Be careful with the "Urban Dictionary", as it tends to emphasize the vulgar and the argotic at the expense of more semantically etymological (dare I say, "truer"?) definitions. English Wiktionary or Merriam Webster Online (though the software there seems troublesome) are far superior.


----------



## Bevj

I hate the Urban Dictionary, but included the definition to illustrate that the meaning is also known in AE.

And I think it's the wife, not the husband, who is speaking.
This is a BrE text, and Masood, also a BrE native,  agrees with me.
(What has nagging or annoying got to do with the Cheltenham races?)

Anyway I have stated my opinion and Rarjilof is free to decide for himself.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Other options might be: _molestar_, _agobiar_, _jorobar_ ?


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _to ride someone _may also mean to have sexual intercourse with them in AmEn, and certainly the horseracing analogy is suggestive of this.


I do not see this.


Bevj said:


> (What has nagging or annoying got to do with the Cheltenham races?)


The instant passage involves quite metaphorical speech. Cheltenham is a famous horse track in England. During a race, a horse is _ridden *hard *_("hard" used adverbially..."_severely_", "_with great effort/exertion_"), with a whip, if necessary. This might be especially true of the _winner_ of a horserace. My view of the phrase _...if I thought it would help our situation, I´d *ride the manager and the clerks like the Cheltenham winners...*_ is that it means "...if I thought it would help our situation, I´d harrass and worry the manager and the clerks _severely_, or _with great effort_...". So, perhaps one of the Spanish verbs that I have suggested qualified by _severamente_ ?


----------



## Rarjilof

A ver, a los que tenéis dudas de que una mujer le diga eso al marido, en este caso lo puede decir tranquilamente, dada la relación que tienen entre ellos. No voy a contar toda la historia porque es muy larga, pero no solo es posible, sino que es hasta lógico, así que por ahí no hay dudas.


----------



## Wordy McWordface

I agree with Bevj and Masood. To the British reader, the meaning is clear. The wife is talking about enthusiastic sex, not harassment.


----------



## OtroLencho

Bevj said:


> To ride in BrE means to screw, not to criticize.
> She is willing to sleep with the director to get the loan.



I agree with your interpretation, and as has been mentioned, it depends on context.

Even in American English, a loan recipient simply isn't in a position to harrass/criticize the lender in order to gain favors; that behavior would most likely have the opposite effect to that desired.


----------



## SuperScuffer

It's obvious to me that the original means "have sex with" - it's not ambiguous at all in my opinion.


----------



## Michael Zwingli

Now that I have gone back to the OP for the context, I agree. I didn't realize that this was a wife arguing with her husband about a loan possibly going to default...


----------



## elprofe

¿Necesitas una traducción? Cómo de exacta debe ser?
Si necesitas mantener el juego de palabras de la original, podría valer algo como:
_Tengo una reunión con los del banco, y si pensara que fuera de ayuda / sirviera para algo / etc, me los montaría como si fuera una carrera de caballos_

Por si te sirve, _cabalgar _también tiene ese sentido sexual que tiene _ride_ en inglés


----------



## jasminasul

A mí también me parecería muy forzado el juego de palabras, y no tenemos todo el contexto, pero allá voy:
me los montaría como si estuviera en el Gran Derby
me dejaría que todos me metieran la espuela


----------



## Ballenero

Entonces, tenías razón @Bevj , disculpa, es que sonaba tan crudo.

Los cabalgaba/ Me los cepillaba
como a sementales.


_(I'm getting too old for this shit_.)


----------



## Bevj

Ballenero said:


> Entonces, tenías razón @Bevj , disculpa, es que sonaba tan crudo.
> 
> Los cabalgaba/ Me los cepillaba
> como a sementales.
> 
> 
> _(I'm getting too old for this shit_.)


No hay que disculparse.
Se nota que es un uso del verbo muy específico y más o menos limitado a BrE.


----------



## Rarjilof

Muchas gracias a todos, sois estupendos.


----------

